

Heroku for Drupal - albertomota

We’ve been following what other technologies are up to recently regarding deployment and hosting. Heroku, for Ruby on Rails, is clearly an awesome platform that has surely played an important role in getting RoR a wider acceptance. Lately some other clones for different technologies have appeared and, while some of them address PHP based deployments, there’s still no specific solution that handles Drupal the “right” way.<p>Drupal deploying has been a nightmare for a while, and even though there are a few helpers out there (deploy module, features, …) it’s still pretty tough to deploy, specially if you want to do incremental updates. Drupal as is is great, but could be even greater if there was a platform that made it simple to deploy the solutions in a quick and efficient way, allowing for seamless pushes between development, testing, staging and production environments and for websites to grow without infra-structure constraints.<p>Being so, we’re set to start working with Drupal community to address this shortcomming and create the first real Drupal platform. Anyone can apply for a Beta Membership at www.jaajaw.com. Would love to hear your opinions on this, your feedback is obviously valuable in getting a platform that addresses this the best possible way. What do you think: is this the way to go?
======
gexla
Have you heard of <https://getpantheon.com/> ?

